# new fish



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

on friday i just got a baby oscar and a lil pleco to go in my 38 gallon tank i got a red oscar and i'm not sure but i think it's a common pleco


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

If it's a common, then both the pleco and the oscar will quickly outgrow that tank.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i am fully aware of that so when they get bigger they will be going in a 55 and if i'm lucky i might be getting a 120 in feb. and heres the pics of them i couldn't get a good pic of the pleco he was hiding


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

oscars look so cute when they're little


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

yea i love oscars i always seen them when i was growing up my dad use to have them


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

They look cute but when they get big there buggers, and trust me they get big fast!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

i had a baby albino tiger oscar, it was about 2 inches when he ate the eyes out of my baby silver aro. the aro was in a breeder net overnight, the oscar jumped in. I raised it until it got 14 inches and someone offered me 150 bucks for it.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

*new fish *updated**

well i got another oscar, i had to get him hes a long finned tiger oscar. ozz(my red oscar) and him get along great but i'm sad to say my pleco died this morning,R.I.P.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i wouldn't like to be you when they big


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

oh my dad already told me i'm gonna hate moving them when they get bigger i'm getting a 120 tank for them,i'm getting a new pleco soon not sure when probably this weekend or sometime during the week


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

freakin awesome when mine were little they were like that now they still are BUT THEYRE FAT AND ADORABLE,and also non aggressieve


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

i suggest when u move them get a fishing rod lol only joken but they will be a pain to move!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have a net from petsmart that was made for pond fish. It is a fine netting but big enough for good size goldfish. You can also extend the handle for getting down into the pond. I have one that I use inside for some of my larger fish when I move them around.


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

i can't wait to get my new tank it's gonna be huge i hope they get bigger then 12 inches my dad was saying that they might actully get bigger then that if they got enough room to turn around easy so i'm gonan see what happens


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

*new fish *UPDATED**

well my red osccar beat my long finned tiger oscar to death i was gone all day to come home and find it. so i had my red oscar by himself for a while but when i went the the gcca auction with my dad i got 2 plecos that are a lil bigger then my oscar 1's a rhino pleco and 1's a common pleco i was going to just put them in my 38 gal tank till i could get a 55 up and running good but i've noticed my oscar hasn't picked on them at all so i'm gonna leave them in there with him a little longer but in a couple months i'm going to put them in the 55 but i got some pics of my rhino and my oscar but the common pleco was hiding tell me what yall think


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Why do people love oscars so much? you'll learn one day, like I did.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlid Man said:


> Why do people love oscars so much? you'll learn one day, like I did.


Why? What happened cichlid man??


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Yea. no secrets. you opened the door now you gotta let us in. Tell, tell, tell, (everyone join in) TELL TELL *TELL *


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Tell Tell Tell! I wanna know! What happened cichlid man?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

*tell,tell,tell*


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

Tell! *tell! tell!*


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Tell tell tell!! LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah...erm...tell!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

well i might as well join in, Tell Tell (plz)


----------

